# How can I improve my skiing?



## Bostonian (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay...

So last year, I had a pretty decent season.  I was able to meet some of you guys at Magic, but quickly saw that man ... I have a long way to go.  I have heard everything from lessons, to skiing with someone who is better than you, to doing off season strength training.  The reality of it is, being married with a 3 year old and a wife who doesn't ski - I am lucky to get out as much as I do.   I guess you could say I am a perpetual high intermediate...  I want to though hit the bumps, and ski the trees - really ski better.  So if you could recommend one thing to start with, what would it be?  Should I invest in a lesson or two this year at my home hill?  It's not often that I ski with others ... so I am kinda at that terminal intermediate state...

Thoughts?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2014)

Just keep skiing what you need to improve on. Ski alone can help you focus on what you feel you need to. Also throw in a lesson seeing you won't be missing time skiing with others.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

Get in the best shape you possibly can before the season.  Spend a few days getting your ski legs under you.  Take a bump lesson.  Spend the rest of the season skiing bumps exclusively.  IMO - becoming a proficient bump skier is the fastest way to improve your skiing in all areas.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 10, 2014)

I was having a similar thought this morning.  After a 15-20 year absence from skiing (this will be my 3rd season back at it), I want to improve as much as I can before I get too damn old!  I think one of the keys is to push yourself.  Get out of your comfort zone.  

I will agree with DHS.  Work on mogul skiing.  I think it helps with all other areas of your skiing game.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 10, 2014)

That settles it, this year I am taking a bump lesson.     Sammy, if you're ever up at Gunstock, let me know!  Since it is my home hill..


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2014)

I not trying to sell anything here, but my mountain (Jiminy Peak) has a night adult program where you ski one night a week for 7 weeks and get a one hour group lesson for 6 of those nights. This gets you out one a week and you can progress though the lessons. Unfortunately we din't often have bumps and very limited tree skiing, however skills obtained in the lessons can be useful in all skiing. The night adult program is where I learned to ski.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Get in the best shape you possibly can before the season.  Spend a few days getting your ski legs under you.  Take a bump lesson.  Spend the rest of the season skiing bumps exclusively.  IMO - becoming a proficient bump skier is the fastest way to improve your skiing in all areas.



This ^


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Get in the best shape you possibly can before the season.  Spend a few days getting your ski legs under you.  Take a bump lesson.  Spend the rest of the season skiing bumps exclusively.  IMO - becoming a proficient bump skier is the fastest way to improve your skiing in all areas.



Or you can have fun!! That helps a lot too.  As much as I like bumps, if I spent a whole season skiing bumps exclusively I'd be bored to death and ready to give up the sport.  It's a big mountain out there....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd get someone to record you too if possible. POV won't work, needs to be 3rd person. An instructor would be ideal. They can point out bad habits you may have.

Or you could even post it on here. I think there's a reallllly old thread called "critique the skier ahead of you" or something like that where people post videos of them skiing and the forum members provided feedback, all of it constructive


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2014)

Follow HighwayStar.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Or you can have fun!! That helps a lot too.  As much as I like bumps, if I spent a whole season skiing bumps exclusively I'd be bored to death and ready to give up the sport.  It's a big mountain out there....



I ski bumps maybe 20% of the time these days if not less.  I very much enjoy all aspects of skiing. 

 The only reason I gave that advice is the OP feels he has become a perpetual intermediate skier and would like to improve a lot and I'd assume quickly.   IMO the fastest way to get there is to beat the crap out of yourself in the bumps.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I ski bumps maybe 20% of the time these days if not less.  I very much enjoy all aspects of skiing.
> 
> The only reason I gave that advice is the OP feels he has become a perpetual intermediate skier and would like to improve a lot and I'd assume quickly.   IMO the fastest way to get there is to beat the crap out of yourself in the bumps.




I wouldn't say I want to improve "quickly" but I want to see an improvement to my skiing and be able to venture off the beaten path more so...  I want to be able to feel comfortable going into the trees or on the bumps.  As for being physically fit, I am in better shape than I was last year at this time, but I have a long way to go to be in the "best shape" possible.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Or you can have fun!! That helps a lot too.  As much as I like bumps, if I spent a whole season skiing bumps exclusively I'd be bored to death and ready to give up the sport.  It's a big mountain out there....



I've skied with Bostonian.  He already has fun when he skis.  Now he wants to get better!   

If I make it to Gunstock, Bostonian, I will be happy to make more turns with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's advice based on what I don't get the chance to do most seasons...:-?

Whenever you can, ski with others who are better.  Makes one get outside of one's comfort zone.  Downside is that there are cases where you can get in over your head...so take breaks to cruise.

Being in shape is certainly needed (especially if skiing movements aren't second nature) but the usual solution for ski fitness in season is to get out there and ski.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 10, 2014)

You can learn alot riding the lifts & watching others.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 10, 2014)

Bostonian - come skiing with us again. We will keep you challenged! All I can is going back to fundamentals. Work on body alignment and balance. It is the basis for everything you do on skis. The 4 pillars of skiing (BERP) balance, edging, rotary, pressure!


----------



## skiberg (Oct 10, 2014)

The biggest mistake people make when trying to improve their skiing is to continually ski tougher terrain than they are accustomed to. Often this is ineffective as it forces them back on the ski and often into a defensive position. THe result is they end up out of balance. Spend a lot of time on beginer and intermediate slopes. Focus on making sure you are well balanced on the ski. I bet this will mean more forward. Focus on initiating your turns and weighting the inside edge of the ski to make it arc. Learn to pressure your ski more efficiently and generate energy into the next turn. Do this over and over and over and over. Get a lesson on proper technique and the ngo for it. Good skiing is like hitting a golf ball. Repetition and muscle memory.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Bostonian - come skiing with us again. We will keep you challenged! All I can is going back to fundamentals. Work on body alignment and balance. It is the basis for everything you do on skis. The 4 pillars of skiing (BERP) balance, edging, rotary, pressure!




I will certainly take you guys up on that offer and will be focusing on those 4 core areas!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Get in the best shape you possibly can before the season.  Spend a few days getting your ski legs under you.  Take a bump lesson.  Spend the rest of the season skiing bumps exclusively.  IMO - becoming a proficient bump skier is the fastest way to improve your skiing in all areas.



Yup, throw yourself down the bumps as much a possible. Get good in the bumps and the trees will follow.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah...all nice stuff previous..
Find a reputable instructor once in a while, in the NE, and schedule a lesson(or two) to get your short-radius turns, on a variety of terrain, in shape.  Maybe catch a mogul camp here on the EC(Donna Weinbrecht @Killington in March(Uggh, I know..so late, but snow will be @max) can only help emphasize the offensive moves, instead of the defensive moves..giving you no intent of direction..


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'd get someone to record you too if possible. POV won't work, needs to be 3rd person. An instructor would be ideal. They can point out bad habits you may have.
> 
> Or you could even post it on here. I think there's a reallllly old thread called "critique the skier ahead of you" or something like that where people post videos of them skiing and the forum members provided feedback, all of it constructive



Video analysis definitely helps.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 10, 2014)

skiberg said:


> *The biggest mistake people make when trying to improve their skiing is to continually ski tougher terrain than they are accustomed to. Often this is ineffective as it forces them back on the ski and often into a defensive position. THe result is they end up out of balance.* Spend a lot of time on beginer and intermediate slopes. Focus on making sure you are well balanced on the ski. I bet this will mean more forward. Focus on initiating your turns and weighting the inside edge of the ski to make it arc. Learn to pressure your ski more efficiently and generate energy into the next turn. Do this over and over and over and over. Get a lesson on proper technique and the ngo for it. Good skiing is like hitting a golf ball. Repetition and muscle memory.



The key to extending yourself is to not take any bad "defensive habits" back to your comfort zone.

Find your comfort zone where you are skiing well, your balanced, not in the back seat, can carve edge to edge, can skid turn ( or over steer turn without stemming), can handle terrain and slope variation. This may be blue runs for you or single blacks? You may need a lesson to get an instructor to give you validation.

Now, extend yourself into tougher terrain ( whatever that means for you - your weakness ), but only for a run or two, then take it back to your comfort zone. Keep switching off and you should not develop bad habits that stay with you.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 10, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I wouldn't say I want to improve "quickly" but I want to see an improvement to my skiing and be able to venture off the beaten path more so...  I want to be able to feel comfortable going into the trees or on the bumps.  As for being physically fit, I am in better shape than I was last year at this time, but I have a long way to go to be in the "best shape" possible.



 One thing to work on before going off piste is skiing bad snow. I don't know you, so I don't know where you are along the continuum of skiing skills, but most intermediates, even advanced intermediates, only ski the groomed snow ( bumps not withstanding ). Before you hit the woods it's best to practice in the shitty snow. If you haven't been doing this, then make it a effort to dip into the side of the trail where the mank is. Unless your skiing after big dump and there is just fresh everywhere, you can always find manky snow just off to the side, where the groomers have not been. Maybe the snow there is heavy pow, or breakable crust, or refrozen granular with death cookies, or shear ice, etc.. Venture in slowly if you haven't been, because it can take you down fast if you don't have the skills for it. 

I got this advice many years ago when I first started skiing and I was surprised out spot on the advice was. I didn't think much of the advice at first, thinking, oh gee, I ski that crap, I'm dong fine out here on the groomed part. Well, as an intermediate then, when I did venture off into some icy refrozen un-groomed manky junk, it took me down fast and hard. Breakable crust is another tough area. Of course fat skis as helped more people conquer this stuff easier, but still, it helps you to develop balance and recovery skills. To this day, when the woods are not filled in and I'm skiing groomers, I always play on the edge in the crappy snow.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 10, 2014)

Take a private lesson. Nothing will help improve your skiing faster than skiing one on one with a professional instructor. If you enjoy your instructor consider requesting him/her for additional private lessons throughout the season. It will cost more but in the long run without having to waste part of each lesson reassessing your skills you will actually spend more time learning and furthering your skills.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nashoba Valley has cheap tickets after 5:00pm or so, weekends and weeknights. On a good year, they usually have a bump field once it has enough snow. And after it snows, hit the field during that time since it would be the easiest conditions. They will let it get "icy", usually they won't soften it up with man made snow or slip it. 

I think they have some patrollers or maybe the SSD that will set the course with old school turns which gives it a nice rhythm.

btw, I remember this season, bumps were great.


----------



## CoolMike (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Get in the best shape you possibly can before the season.  Spend a few days getting your ski legs under you.  Take a bump lesson.  Spend the rest of the season skiing bumps exclusively.  IMO - becoming a proficient bump skier is the fastest way to improve your skiing in all areas.



This is really sound advice.

I'm a snowboarder almost exclusively so I can't offer much specific help.  I will say this: last year was my first time in my adult life in really great shape.  The improved strength, dexterity, and stamina made a huge difference in how fast I improved last year.

A mix of cardio, weights, and body weight conditioning did the trick for me.  Weight walking lunges, heavy squats, and jump rope seemed to offer the best benefits when I focused on them.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 10, 2014)

jack97 said:


>



Only Wayne Wong can make those geeky moves look cool. But you should try them anyway.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 10, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Only Wayne Wong can make those geeky moves look cool. But you should try them anyway.



Not sure those bumps are worth the trip for me, but I'm definitely on-board for a Wayne Wong ski ballet clinic!


----------



## jack97 (Oct 10, 2014)

it's not about Wayne Wong but about Nashoba Valley and the bump field they allow to develop. OP lives in Acton and NV borders it with easy access. I remember whats its like to share the load in raising a toddler and coming back from a full's day work. Free time is a premium and using it to drive north may not be a option allowed by the boss. So you make due with what you have. IMO, the bumps are short but sweet


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

Plus you will never see a mogul field even remotely as good as that at Gunstock.....the OPs home hill.   Maybe i need to visit Nashoba this winter for some night skiing.


----------



## Edd (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Plus you will never see a mogul field even remotely as good as that at Gunstock......



A damn shame and a missed opportunity.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 11, 2014)

Nashoba is literally 8 minutes from my house ... so the mogul field there would certainly be an option even if it is an hour after work or something.  In terms of Gunstock, I am really going to try to lobby them to get a good bump field going this year - I am very much committed to trying to get bumps under my skis.


----------



## gostan (Oct 11, 2014)

I was also stuck in that upper Intermediate situation.  I could get down just about everything in front of me, but it was not easy or pretty.  Three seasons ago I adopted a spinning class in the off season and P90x regime to get in shape (particularly core shape.  And then I took a season long adult clinic at Sugarbush where I skied with the same instructor (thanks Mac) and group every Saturday.  Yes, we did a lot of icy bumps, along with  a lot of other terrain, but the instructor broke down our skiing habits early in the season  and we all kept working at it all season.  Working with a really good ski instructor is the way to go.  If I had tried one lesson and worked out my skiing on my own, I would not have made the breakthrough that I did.  Yes, it was a big commitment, but best thing that I have ever done to improve my skiing. I know that not everybody can commit to something like this, And I know that after having to take last season off, that those new relatively new basics are still ingrained in my skiing.  Lots of luck. Bring on the snow!


----------



## mister moose (Oct 11, 2014)

Lots of good advice so far.  

A few myths and  tips to help you on your way:

*Myths:*

Just because you can "get down almost anything" doesn't mean you are either learning from it, or know how to ski it.  Change your goal to skiing confidently, fluidly, balanced, and of course, fun.

Watching other people ski works if you know what to look for, and can learn visually.  Not everyone learns that way.  And some of the best skiers are the poorest explainers.  "I dunno, I just do it"

Don't hit the volkswagens to learn to ski volkswagens.  When you want to work on something, do it incrementally.  If you want to learn bumps, seek out small bumps.  Start at a slower speed.  



*Tips:*

Ski late afternoon if your nearby hill is a groomer hill, that's when the bumps have formed.

Practice rapid (1 per second) turns _on the groomers_ until you can roll them off like buttah.  And no cheating, that's to the left and to the right, 10 or more in a row with no pause.  Can't start the next turn without gathering yourself first?  Can't do it both left and right equally?  Can't get faster than 1 per 3 seconds?    Do not pass go, do not collect 200 bumps.  More practice is needed.

Get as much input as you can; lessons, friends, watching, books.  Everyone learns differently, and you need to find what works for you.

Forget about the hot new tree ski or half rocker, vibro-edge, swallow tail, mid fat, full fat, low fat ski.  You want technique, balance, strength.

Make sure your boot fit is as near to flawless as you can get it.

Don't expect miracles in 5 minutes.  Or even 5 days.  There's a reason bumps evade many skiers.

And here's the money shot:
Watch good bump skiers.  Watch their center of mass.  While there are many styles, one thing that is constant, that you must learn, is to keep your center of mass steady.  Your legs work underneath you.  When you cross a bump, absorb it with your legs, do not let it throw you up.  (Obviously this only works for bumps no bigger than you have the leg length to absorb).  It does not feel like you just let your feet come up, you have to, have to, have to ask them.

*Suck 'em up!*


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

mister moose said:


> A few myths and  tips to help you on your way:
> 
> *Myths:*
> 
> ...



I think you just threw up


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 11, 2014)

All pretty good advice on here... 

So without sounding redundant... When my friends want to get better I'll have them ski with my buddies and me - each one of us has our forte whether it be bumps, groomers, or just overall form - but we ski everything... so skiing with folks that are going to pull you into something you otherwise wouldnt bother skiing is the best start. 

Also, box jumps, leg lifts, and any other core exercises you can think of will DEFINITELY help.

Good luck!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 11, 2014)

gostan said:


> ... And then I took a season long adult clinic at Sugarbush where I skied with the same instructor (thanks Mac) and group every Saturday. Yes, we did a lot of icy bumps, along with a lot of other terrain, but the instructor broke down our skiing habits early in the season and we all kept working at it all season. Working with a really good ski instructor is the way to go. If I had tried one lesson and worked out my skiing on my own, I would not have made the breakthrough that I did. Yes, it was a big commitment, but best thing that I have ever done to improve my skiing. I know that not everybody can commit to something like this, And I know that after having to take last season off, that those new relatively new basics are still ingrained in my skiing. Lots of luck. Bring on the snow!



I also has the good fortune to do a season long program wth Mac and it was an amazing breakthrough for my skiing ability on all types of terrain and conditions.  For the OP I would also recommend multiple lessons over the length of the season and getting more days at places that have a variety of terrain and challenge.  Too many mountains groom to death and  you get stuck in the rut of killing it on groomers but not challenging yourself on moguls, natural snow and variable conditions.


----------



## catherine (Oct 11, 2014)

Racing at Gunstock has helped me but I still have a long way to go.  You should check out their race league.  The Monday League is a great deal, $150 for eight weeks of racing and ten weeks of skiing.  You get to ski all day with your bib.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 13, 2014)

catherine said:


> Racing at Gunstock has helped me but I still have a long way to go.  You should check out their race league.  The Monday League is a great deal, $150 for eight weeks of racing and ten weeks of skiing.  You get to ski all day with your bib.



I wish I could get in on that Monday Night league, but I do live in Mass...  So I am hardly up in gilford mondays.  If anything I am looking maybe at the nashoba race league.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 13, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Nashoba is literally 8 minutes from my house ... so the mogul field there would certainly be an option even if it is an hour after work or something.  In terms of Gunstock, I am really going to try to lobby them to get a good bump field going this year - I am very much committed to trying to get bumps under my skis.



I don't live far and that's where I learned to ski in 1970    Do they have bumps?  LOL.

When you go, seek out bumps (and yes..an hour after work as many days as you can will help).  That means getting comfy skiing close to woods.  Because some days in NE thats the only place you'll find them - the dust that gets to side of trail from all the skiers in middle of trail.  Good reason to sleep in for the day, get a late start and ski that snow.  But....you have to be close to trees which may make people uncomfortable.  Also...ski all weekends March-April...you are guaranteed bumps.  

DO NOT GIVE UP!  You will never get better if you quit after that first fall in the bumps for the day...keep going.  My advice is to play with your stance.  You have to change it up totally from a groomer, and even from day to to day conditions.  Mess with it...weight a little back. weight a little front, hips, back...see what works.   One day I saw all these happy people in spring bumps...and I was in misery lol.  I figured if they could be happy, why couldn't I?  It was 50*, sunny...I wasn't ready for lodge even though the mashed potatoes were winning.  So I just changed things up with my body and weighting, figured out how to not push the stuff around but rather flow with it...have no idea what I did, but after a couple hours of misery, I figured it out and have never willfully gone down a groomer since lmao.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I wish I could get in on that Monday Night league, but I do live in Mass...  So I am hardly up in gilford mondays.  If anything I am looking maybe at the nashoba race league.



Join a team at WA!


----------



## catherine (Oct 13, 2014)

It's actually a Monday Day League at Gunstock.  The night leagues are Wed and Thurs.


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Join a team at WA!


I was curious and checked...race fee is OK but you still need to buy a lift ticket.  Might get a bit pricey for the OP since he usually doesn't buy a Wa pass.

I liked the deal at Pats Peak where the race fee included the night lift ticket.  Pats isn't all that convenient however...


----------



## jack97 (Oct 13, 2014)

haha.... this is hinting at going on hijack. Over at NV, I have talked to the racers in the beer league while I lapped the bumps. Not sure what the $ situation is but what they do is dual gates, four to six member teams. You race the course twice and they time you on each run. They try to match you with someone at the same level so that nether racer is getting blown away. After all the racing is done, they go up to the restaurant have dinner and beer and go over video analysis of each racer. 

IMO, that is great stuff for ski techniques focused on racing however bump techniques are so different that it may not translate in a bump run.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 14, 2014)

Become a Ranger at Wa-Wa-Wachusett.  Its a 6-hour/week commitment, and you get a free season pass.  You're then committed to at least one day on snow every week.  You'll be surrounded by others who can teach you a lot, and being on snow that often, you'll definitely strengthen your skiing.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

hammer said:


> I was curious and checked...race fee is OK but you still need to buy a lift ticket.  Might get a bit pricey for the OP since he usually doesn't buy a Wa pass.
> 
> I liked the deal at Pats Peak where the race fee included the night lift ticket.  Pats isn't all that convenient however...



I did the Pats Peak race program and it was pretty cool!  For me it is about 20 minutes away so it was convenient.  I am not much of a racer, raced on mid fats wearing loose clothing.  Someone approached me in the lodge after a couple of runs and asked if I would like to join their team so figured what the hell!  It was fun in the beginning but it became a commitment rather than fun towards the end.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

In all seriousness, become a ski instructor.  You start of with the little kids so that is easy enough and they have clinics for the ski instructors all the time and you get a season pass to get out there more.  Some resorts have ambassadors and you can volunteer for that and get a season pass which will also get you out more.  In fact, I have a friend that is an ambassador at WV and he is constantly skiing with ski instructors and ski patrol and learns a lot.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> In all seriousness, become a ski instructor.  You start of with the little kids so that is easy enough and they have clinics for the ski instructors all the time and you get a season pass to get out there more.  Some resorts have ambassadors and you can volunteer for that and get a season pass which will also get you out more.  In fact, I have a friend that is an ambassador at WV and he is constantly skiing with ski instructors and ski patrol and learns a lot.



I was talking to someone from this forum about that several seasons ago. The commit level is still high, tho I forgot the number of hours you have to put in.


----------



## KevinF (Oct 14, 2014)

jack97 said:


> haha.... this is hinting at going on hijack. Over at NV, I have talked to the racers in the beer league while I lapped the bumps. Not sure what the $ situation is but what they do is dual gates, four to six member teams. You race the course twice and they time you on each run. They try to match you with someone at the same level so that nether racer is getting blown away. After all the racing is done, they go up to the restaurant have dinner and beer and go over video analysis of each racer.
> 
> IMO, that is great stuff for ski techniques focused on racing however bump techniques are so different that it may not translate in a bump run.



I'm assuming NV is Nashoba Valley.  That's where I do my race league each year...  You can sign up through the Boston Ski & Sports Club; they put you on a team with like-minded individuals (i.e., from "we're here to win the season championship" to "we're here for the beer").  BSSC always races at Nashoba on Tuesday nights.

Nashoba is a fun excuse to get out on snow (ice...) once a week, but you get so little time in the gates there (you're not allowed to "run" the course beforehand) that I'm skeptical of how much, if any, "improvement" would be gained from racing there.  i.e., it's seven weeks of two thirty-second runs a week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> In all seriousness, become a ski instructor.  You start of with the little kids so that is easy enough and they have clinics for the ski instructors all the time and you get a season pass to get out there more.  Some resorts have ambassadors and you can volunteer for that and get a season pass which will also get you out more.  In fact, I have a friend that is an ambassador at WV and he is constantly skiing with ski instructors and ski patrol and learns a lot.



This is not a bad idea for some, however the OP has a 9-5 and a wife and child.  If he were to pick up instructing, there wouldn't be much time for pleasure skiing after teaching hordes of children how to snowplow.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I was talking to someone from this forum about that several seasons ago. The commit level is still high, tho I forgot the number of hours you have to put in.



This is true, at Pats Peak they wanted 1 weekend per month, some night sessions and some vacation weeks commitment to hours as a ski instructor - plus training in November.  And possibly you could be there the entire day and not get paid since they pay only during the lesson, but then again - not there for the pay (minimum wage).  I bagged prior to opening weekend realiazing that i was going to have to ski Pats Peak a lot and my family would have to pay - no deal!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Okay...
> ...I guess you could say I am a perpetual high intermediate...  I want to though hit the bumps, and ski the trees - really ski better.  So if you could recommend one thing to start with, what would it be?


Impossible to help without knowing what you ski like. Post a video of yourself, and I'll give you some ideas and some drills to practice.

Even though I'm a ski instructor (a pretty good one), I don't really give the people I'm skiing with any advice unless they ask. I'd be pissed if someone started shouting out Golf tips when I was playing golf with them, so I try not to do the skiing version of that. But if you want to get better and are prepared for an honest assessment, post up a vid and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is not a bad idea for some, however the OP has a 9-5 and a wife and child.  If he were to pick up instructing, there wouldn't be much time for pleasure skiing after teaching hordes of children how to snowplow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is time to ski. You just don't want to after picking up 4 yr olds off the snow all day.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 14, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Impossible to help without knowing what you ski like. Post a video of yourself, and I'll give you some ideas and some drills to practice.
> 
> Even though I'm a ski instructor (a pretty good one), I don't really give the people I'm skiing with any advice unless they ask. I'd be pissed if someone started shouting out Golf tips when I was playing golf with them, so I try not to do the skiing version of that. But if you want to get better and are prepared for an honest assessment, post up a vid and we'll see what we can do.



I appreciate the offer, I will certainly try to grab some video of myself skiing this season.  I am hell bent on trying to improve!  So I will take any help I can get 



MadMadWorld said:


> There is time to ski. You just don't want to after picking up 4 yr olds off the snow all day.



There is the non-skiing wife, soon to be 4 year old of my own, work, and "stone cutters" which I belong to and am very involved with...  So I have limited time, but I do try to carve out enough for skiing.  More importantly, when I was in college, why didn't I just ski every weekend?  I could have done all the drinking then too plus, skiing!  I guess better late than never!


----------



## vtskiandsport (Oct 14, 2014)

New skis and tons of trips to the mountains.

Once you start getting serious, core training has helped with me. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

Ski with Highway Star!


.......


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ski with Highway Star!
> 
> 
> .......



I've been trying to organize a lesson for awhile now


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wa Wa's the ticket.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 15, 2014)

Bostonian, your situation sounds remarkably like my own. Non-skier wife kids just getting back into skiing. This will be my 3rd full season back on snow in 20+ years. 

The best thing(s) I ever did was get the kids in lessons as soon as my youngest was able to. Last year they did Wawa DEV team every Sunday and I did a breakthrough clinic. We are doing the same routine again this year and I will definitely be taking the clinic again, with a focus on bumps this year. I am looking forward to trying to ski with people other than my kids this year as well.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Bostonian, your situation sounds remarkably like my own. Non-skier wife kids just getting back into skiing. This will be my 3rd full season back on snow in 20+ years.
> 
> The best thing(s) I ever did was get the kids in lessons as soon as my youngest was able to. Last year they did Wawa DEV team every Sunday and I did a breakthrough clinic. We are doing the same routine again this year and I will definitely be taking the clinic again, with a focus on bumps this year. I am looking forward to trying to ski with people other than my kids this year as well.



I was in the same boat after 12 years due to non skiing ex.  Once my son turned 3 I got him out there.  Best move I ever made back in 97.  Divorced the ex 2 years later and remarried a few years later to a non skier that wanted to learn and now loves skiing black trails and will at least try anything.  Getting back to skiing was like riding a bike.  However as I get older I get more tentative but I am having a lot of fun!  I think the best approach is to challenge yourself and not get caught up in meeting challenges posed by others.

BTW the divorce was not because of skiing!

.......


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I was talking to someone from this forum about that several seasons ago. The commit level is still high, tho I forgot the number of hours you have to put in.



Just do the WaWa Ski instructors training course.  $169, weekends only from Nov-Dec, and no commitment to work as an istructor.

http://www.wachusett.com/SkiSBSchoo...1944749&utm_content=Tuesday, October 14, 2014


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 15, 2014)

Are terminal intermediates allowed to become ski instructors?


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Are terminal intermediates allowed to become ski instructors?


From what I have just read of the standards, it looks to me like a skier with upper intermediate skills could become a Level 1 instructor if he/she has the book knowledge.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

hammer said:


> From what I have just read of the standards, it looks to me like a skier with upper intermediate skills could become a Level 1 instructor if he/she has the book knowledge.




If upper immediate,  I have seen some ski instructors that are not very good skiers.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> If upper immediate,  I have seen some ski instructors that are not very good skiers.


Don't want to get into a PSIA vs. others argument (will leave that for other message boards) but in my struggles to get past the terminal intermediate phase I have not used any techniques I was taught in my beginner lessons...if anything I've been trying to unlearn them.  There may be some biomechanical reason to learn snowplow turns as a beginner but I still don't understand why.

I actually think learning and then being an instructor would be a good way to get out on the slopes and get the miles and vertical in.  Like the OP, however, I also run into the situations where life gets in the way.

My plan is to get out when I can and hope for the little ah-ha moments that will eventually get me to ski better.  Also want to keep in decent shape because it sucks to try to learn something like skiing when your legs are cramped from being weak and you're sucking wind.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

hammer said:


> Don't want to get into a PSIA vs. others argument (will leave that for other message boards) but in my struggles to get past the terminal intermediate phase I have not used any techniques I was taught in my beginner lessons...if anything I've been trying to unlearn them.  There may be some biomechanical reason to learn snowplow turns as a beginner but I still don't understand why.
> 
> I actually think learning and then being an instructor would be a good way to get out on the slopes and get the miles and vertical in.  Like the OP, however, I also run into the situations where life gets in the way.
> 
> My plan is to get out when I can and hope for the little ah-ha moments that will eventually get me to ski better.  Also want to keep in decent shape because it sucks to try to learn something like skiing when your legs are cramped from being weak and you're sucking wind.



No idea what it costs now to take their instructor training course at Wachusett but I know lots of people just took it to become a better skier with no intention of becoming an instructor. One thing that really clicked after becoming an instructor was the "why" behind everything.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

hammer said:


> From what I have just read of the standards, it looks to me like a skier with upper intermediate skills could become a Level 1 instructor if he/she has the book knowledge.



Level 1 is just a written test and it's very easy to pass. It's a huge revenue stream for PSIA. Level 2 is tough. If you pass level 3 you are a damn good skier/rider.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2014)

Just buy some new gear. That will solve all your problems!


----------



## KevinF (Oct 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *Level 1 is just a written test* and it's very easy to pass. It's a huge revenue stream for PSIA. Level 2 is tough. If you pass level 3 you are a damn good skier/rider.



Really?  I last instructed back in the mid-90s, but back then, L1 definitely had a skiing component to it.  I think the only way to fail was if you ran over the examiner or something, but you did have to click into ski boots.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

KevinF said:


> Really?  I last instructed back in the mid-90s, but back then, L1 definitely had a skiing component to it.  I think the only way to fail was if you ran over the examiner or something, but you did have to click into ski boots.



I should have prefaced my statement with the fact that I did my level 1 in the late 90s. But that is how I remember it.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

IMO, commitment is the key, whether its a ski instructor clinic or just a clinic in general. The real hurdle is convincing the boss to get the free time. My hidden agenda approach is to convince wifey that the kids need to go to ski school to be a well rounded person. One she is convince of that then use that time for lessons or clinics.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> My hidden agenda approach is to convince wifey that the kids need to go to ski school to be a well rounded person.



I sure hope she doesn't read this forum if that is your goal! :grin:


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> IMO, commitment is the key, whether its a ski instructor clinic or just a clinic in general. The real hurdle is convincing the boss to get the free time. My hidden agenda approach is to convince wifey that the kids need to go to ski school to be a well rounded person. One she is convince of that then use that time for lessons or clinics.



If that fails....Bribery is your last resort


----------



## Abubob (Oct 16, 2014)

I found these exercises (years ago) really help. They prepare the precise muscles used for skiing. Combine these with core exercises and you'll feel like you've been skiing several times already so your confidence will really go up. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=5ZXLE1u_HIUC&lpg=PA76&dq=2004%20skiing%20magazine&pg=PA152#v=onepage&q=2004%20skiing%20magazine&f=true


----------

